# GPU-Z Shader count detection problem.



## Deleted member 157035 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have the following setup:

GPU 1: Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro unlocked to 4096 shaders.
GPU 2: Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X unlocked to 3840 shaders.

If I simply put one of the cards in the system by itself, the correct unlocked shader count is shown. However, if both cards are installed in the system in Crossfire mode, both cards reports 4096 shaders even though only 3840 shaders are present on GPU 2.

I'm not sure if this problem also exists when mixing 7950/7970, 290/290x, 390/390x cards in Crossfire as well. Sapphire Triix also incorrectly reports 4096 shaders on both cards as well.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 1, 2016)

a oddity of a hacked bios
I know multi-card detection is a bit-weird  probly just reading the bios string incorrectly


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 1, 2016)

This is probably due to the second card being in ULPS sleep mode where registers can't be read. 

I'll try to reproduce.


----------



## Deleted member 157035 (Aug 1, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> This is probably due to the second card being in ULPS sleep mode where registers can't be read.
> 
> I'll try to reproduce.



I disabled ULPS in both Sapphire Triix and use the RadeonMod tool to disable it for both cards. Triix just seemed to bitch at me until I finally turned it off with RadeonMod. Then Triix would let me click the disable ULPS checkbox.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 2, 2016)

linuxman5 said:


> I have the following setup:
> 
> GPU 1: Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro unlocked to 4096 shaders.
> GPU 2: Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X unlocked to 3840 shaders.
> ...



Wow! R9 Fury nitro fully unlocked? A fully unlocked nitro is very rare, heck most of them are fully hardware locked afaik!

I am actually considering a used R9 Fury strix (cheaper) instead of a brand new fury nitro just because the odds of any unlocking are better!


----------



## Deleted member 157035 (Aug 2, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Wow! R9 Fury nitro fully unlocked? A fully unlocked nitro is very rare, heck most of them are fully hardware locked afaik!
> 
> I am actually considering a used R9 Fury strix instead of a brand new fury nitro just because the odds of any unlocking are better!



I bought them both used from someone that never overclocked or tried unlocking them. I was more than shocked that not only was the Nitro unlockable, but fully unlockable! I haven't seem many other unlockable ones. I figured the Tri-X would be the unlockable one 

Since not all games I play support Crossfire, the Nitro is my main card.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 2, 2016)

linuxman5 said:


> I bought them both used from someone that never overclocked or tried unlocking them. I was more than shocked that not only was the Nitro unlockable, but fully unlockable! I haven't seem many other unlockable ones. I figured the Tri-X would be the unlockable one
> 
> Since not all games I play support Crossfire, the Nitro is my main card.



I know that this is not perfectly on topic, but could you confirm that you did not have the "1's" at the end of the hw SE numbers in your nitro?


----------

